# Souffle Question



## Vicious Vaness (Feb 11, 2006)

I've never made a souffle before. But I've always seen them on tv and thought they looked good. I tried to make one today. It rose and looked ready, but the inside of it tasted like cooked eggs and was a little mushy in the inside. Is that normal for a souffle?


----------



## grumblebee (Feb 11, 2006)

What recipe did you use? Did it contain any flour? Using 1-3 tbsp of flour in the recipe will help prevent it from being too "mushy"... also make sure that you cook it long enough. Just because its risen doesnt always mean it is thoroughly cooked. 

Did you use a bain-marie (water bath) and rammekins?


----------



## Haggis (Feb 11, 2006)

A souffle shouldn't taste strongly of eggs as one of the key components of a good souffle is an intensely flavoured base.

As for the mushyness it depends on what else is in the souffle as that would impact on how dry or mushy the end result would be. However if it is mushy as in uncooked eggs mushy then no it shouldn't be like that.

My solution for the eggy-taste would be to ensure that the egg whites are thoroughly folded (though not so much to deflate them) through the base mixture as it could be that you hit a pocket of unflavoured egg. In order to mix the mushyness I would look at how much liquid the base has as well as perhaps leaving the souffles in just that little bit longer to ensure that they are cooked through (also eggwhites that have deflated too much could also cause this as the souffle would be denser, requiring a longer cooking time).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Vicious Vaness (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks... I used this recipe: http://www.godiva.com/recipes/recipe.asp?id=576

I don't think it was cooked long enough, even though it was about 20 minutes and the recipe called for 16. I used ramekins, but I didn't do a water bath, I was considering it, but I wasn't sure if it was necessary since the recipe didn't call for it.


----------

